# Beau Technique - Audi R8 V10+ - SiRamik Glasscoat - Midlands detailer



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter and of course Instagram:thumb:

Unfortunately this was not heavily documented however, It was a lovely piece of machinery with a nice change in colour as we have only worked on a handful of white and one silver variant. The area blue looks stunning.

The general in and out of it was a thorough new car prep including wash regime and contamination removal followed buy a single stage machine polish via Rupes and SiRamik prime. Painted surfaces treated with SiRamik Glasscoat APT system followed by Diamas Professionali and plastics treated with SiRamik Ultima. Wheels removed and sealed with SiRamik HR heat resistant coating as well as callipers. Engine bay detail and carbon fibre treated with SiRamik Glasscoat HR. Interior valet and leather/textile coated with Gyeon products. The outcome was an extremely glossy defect free finish that is well protected for the foreseeable future.
















































































































































































































Thank you for taking time to look in on this lovely machine.










Brief walk around video of the finished article.


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

Brilliant piece of Modern Art.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

That right there is my dream car. Spectacular


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A great car, a sublime result that detail a quality outcome from a talented passionate professional.

Thanks for sharing. John Tht.


----------



## dankellys (Oct 18, 2016)

What a fantastic looking motor, you have done a cracking job on it too!


Tapatalk!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Beautiful finish, great car


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Omg that is stunning!!


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice work young man, glad to see you back at it.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

A pro job on a lovely sports car thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey Scott,

Amazing job fella. And as has already been said, what a stunning car..... a dream motor!


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

what a beast! and that color


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely car, lovely colour and equally lovely work.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Reanimation said:


> Brilliant piece of Modern Art.


As I've ever worked on white one's of these genre they've never stood out. This colour sure makes the car,



tonyy said:


> Stunning:thumb:


Thanks.



Jaffa91 said:


> That right there is my dream car. Spectacular


Lamborghini hurricane with a lighter price tag. No brainer.



Titanium Htail said:


> A great car, a sublime result that detail a quality outcome from a talented passionate professional.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. John Tht.


Thanks John.



dankellys said:


> What a fantastic looking motor, you have done a cracking job on it too!
> 
> Tapatalk!


Cheers.



stangalang said:


> Beautiful finish, great car


Thanks Matt.



Zetec-al said:


> Omg that is stunning!!


Equally in the flesh as well:thumb:



CarChem said:


> Nice work young man, glad to see you back at it.


Keep soldiering on. Cant sit on my rear all the time:lol:



camerashy said:


> A pro job on a lovely sports car thanks for sharing.


My pleasure.



Mr Gurn said:


> Hey Scott,
> 
> Amazing job fella. And as has already been said, what a stunning car..... a dream motor!


Had to see it in the flesh to fully appreciate it. Hated letting it go



shabba said:


> what a beast! and that color


Yep, the colour seriously does it.



Gleammachine said:


> Lovely car, lovely colour and equally lovely work.


Thanks Rob.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Now that is a lovely job and a stunning colour to match.:thumb: was the paint the normal rock hard on this.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Stunning Scott, great pictures and finish mate.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, stunning in every way.

Just need to win the lottery now......


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

chongo said:


> Now that is a lovely job and a stunning colour to match.:thumb: was the paint the normal rock hard on this.


Ive never come across an Audi R8 which has been rock hard tbh.
Worked on 8+ so far and all have responded well and corrected relatively straight forward.



unique detail said:


> Stunning Scott, great pictures and finish mate.


Thanks Andy.



Rowan83 said:


> Wow, stunning in every way.
> 
> Just need to win the lottery now......


Thanks.
Either that or take up a paper round or 100 to save those shekels:thumb:


----------

